# Chicken Orleans



## carnivore (Mar 25, 2003)

i have to preface this recipe by saying that i 'stole' it from 2 different sources.
I first had "Chicken Orleans" in a cajun restaurant in Manhattan, KS called "Hibachi Hut", and it is still probably the best thing i've ever eaten in my life.  I tried for 1 1/2 years to recreate it.  I came up with a lot of pretty nasty concoctions.
So i was going through Barnes & Noble one night, and found one of Emeril's books on Lousiana cuisine.  I didn't buy the book (yes, that was probably "bad" of me.), but i wrote down the ingredient list from the recipe (i belive it was called "NNO pasta"), and i made it at home, adapting it towards what i had eaten at this restaurant.  it was a very close match.
so here it is--i hope someone enjoys it.  And thanks Emeril & Hibachi Hut, not me!!
and apologies for my poor 'recipe writing skills'.  i've never really tried to write down a recipe before...

Chicken Orleans

Serves:  3

(3 handfuls wood chips--hickory or oak)
2 1/4  cups penne pasta
1 large boneless skinless chicken breast
1 Andouille sausage
1 tbsp butter
1 tbsp olive oil
3/4 tbsp minced garlic
1/2 cup white wine
1 tbsp creole seasoning + 1 tbsp for chicken rub (recipe follows)
3/4 cup heavy whipping cream
2 tsp Worcestershire
1/2 tsp Tabasco
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese, plus 1/4 cup for serving
Green onions for garnishing

1.  Soak wood chips.  Meanwhile, fill a medium pot 3/4 full with water, and preheat on stove to boiling.  Light charcoal in grill.
2.  When grill is ready, place wood chips on coals.  Season both side of the chicken breast with the 1 tbsp creole seasoning, and place the chicken and andouille on the grill, directly over the coals.  Cover.  Check and turn as needed.  When done, remove from grill, but keep warm.
3.  Put a pinch of salt and a little olive oil in the boiling water on the stove, and add the penne pasta.  Cut the chicken and sausage into small cubes or strips, and set aside.
4.  In a medium saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat.  Add the olive oil and garlic.  Cook until garlic is slightly browned.  Add the white wine,  1 tbsp creole seasoning, and chicken & sausage.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until reduced by 1/3.  Stir in the cream, Worcestershire, Tabasco, and 1/4 cup of the cheese.  Bring to a boil.  Reduce heat, and simmer until slightly thickened.
5.  When pasta is done, drain and return to pot.  Add sauce to pot.  Toss until pasta is coated and meat is distributed evenly.  Divide into bowls or plates for serving.  Top with remaining cheese and chopped green onions.



Creole Seasoning
(all ingredients are dried spices)

2 1/2 tbsp paprika
2 tbsp salt
2 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tbsp onion powder
1 tbsp cayenne pepper
1 tbsp oregano
1 tbsp thyme


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2003)

Great recipe carnivore!!!!  Thanks for posting it.  It is in my every-growing recipe file!


----------

